# Troybilt 2044XP



## Marine-piper (Aug 10, 2021)

So I serviced a friend's trimmer and have run into a problem with the carb (Zama C1U P27)
I have the correct kit, RB-156 and as usual I put the carb through the ultrasonic cleaner. 
I double checked the gaskets and diaphragms to match the old ones.
I assembled it correctly and pressure tested it but it won't draw fuel! I've taken it apart several times and have blown into the fuel inlet and nothing. All the passages are clear so I'm at a loss. I always have trouble with Zama carbs.

Homelite enthusiast in training [emoji879]


----------



## J D (Aug 11, 2021)

When you pressure test it do you get pop off? If not try depressing the nipple on top of the metering diaphragm to open the metering valve & confirm nothing is blocked. After that I'd be inspecting the gaskets etc to see if anything is blocking a passage way


----------

